# Macro photos - 1st time



## suntharp (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## investmenttechnology (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome photos, what lens did you use?


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

For 1st timer this is awesome. I also want to know which lens is used for these photos?


----------



## randy! (Aug 24, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## suntharp (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for the comments. I used Nikon F1.8 50mm lens with extension tube.


----------



## suntharp (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## suntharp (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2011)

*thread moved to the macro subsection* 
Please keep an eye where you post threads on the site - thank you


----------

